# dog food



## jackmelson (Aug 8, 2009)

Has any of yall hunters tried ole blue dog food   got find some cheaper than  diamond it;s    25 .oo  bucks a bag.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- l feed pro plan and its 40


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 8, 2009)

aint gona spend 40.00 bucks bag for food


----------



## chadf (Aug 10, 2009)

whats the same as pro plan but cheaper?

little help here cause i also feed pro plan but feel there is better for cheaper!!


----------



## hog trappa (Aug 10, 2009)

pride boys


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Aug 10, 2009)

I know!  And I can prove it!


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 11, 2009)

Black gold, and black gold. It the only food i will feed.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 11, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> Has any of yall hunters tried ole blue dog food   got find some cheaper than  diamond it;s    25 .oo  bucks a bag.



If your trying to find something cheaper than $25 a bag you might want to look into River Run or Pride n Pleasure.They are usually around $19-$20 a bag.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> I know!  And I can prove it!


Yep, He can!!!!!!!! By the way the gray bag has worked wonders for me


----------



## zzweims (Aug 11, 2009)

Exceed at Sam's Club.  Same as Pro Plan, but a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## NEGA (Aug 11, 2009)

Black Gold is worth every penny!


----------



## 281 (Aug 11, 2009)

pride17.75 a bag   at southland feed store colbert ga


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 11, 2009)

showtime in the orange bag


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 12, 2009)

cant find  pride around here    i like the green bag of diamond but keeps going up  and my dogs  do well on it  tried blackgold  and purina  no good results  .


----------



## cwilson15 (Aug 14, 2009)

sportmix... orange bag 21/8  is 12.99 a bag..... green bag is 21/12 its 17.99 a bag... i feed the cheap bag to my beagles and my brother feeds it to his walkers and we have nnever had any problem...


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

Black Gold- Black Bag.  Cut it way down in the summer and increase it in the more active seasons.  You will actually find by cutting the consumption down that its "cheaper" than feeding more of the cheaper priced food.  It has enough protein and fat you can really lower the consumption when your dogs aren't very active and still have great coats and healthy dogs!  The icing on the cake is poo clean up!  Simply amazing!


----------



## canepatch (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm feeding Diamond 24/20 & $19.95/50# bag.  Very satisfied!  I would try Black Gold, but it's not available close by.


----------



## GSP man (Aug 14, 2009)

Black Gold for my three dogs.  Canepatch send Jim (Ga. Black Gold) a pm and tell him where you are and he will help you find someone in your area that will sell it.


----------



## olhippie (Aug 16, 2009)

...Another vote for Black Gold. I've been feeding it for several years now. The best results I've ever gotten, Premium+, results from a medium priced food! The "Ultimate puppy food" has produced bigger stronger, and seemingly more keen pups, than the same sire and dam had produced on lesser feed.


----------

